# Does anyone want a little job ?



## afhtas (Jan 6, 2009)

I am an equestrian artist . I am looking for someone to find me work in Dubai. Thank you


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Is this a joke?

What's your website address? No offense Jane Dunn, but if you are looking for work and want to earn money you need to sell yourself and market yourself a hella lot better than that 

So let us restart.

What are your skills?
Why should someone hire you? 
Why are you better than the others who can do the same job you do for much less? 
Where's your portfolio? 
Where's your website?

Too many quick questions so little answers  

-Joey


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Is this a joke?


I would be inclined to say, YES!!! I've come across people looking for leads in terms of where to actually look for work but never someone actually cheeky enough to ask people to do all the research for them!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Is this a joke?


Maybe someone is 'horsing' around...

...I'll get my coat


----------



## afhtas (Jan 6, 2009)

*equestrian artist*

Thank you for replying . It really is not a joke I am rather a good equestrian artist .
I work for quite a lot of clients in the USA France and UK.
This is an article about me in the Horse and Hound recently 
.horseandhound.co.uk/news/397/272768.html]Equestrian artist heads to Great Leighs for reality TV show - Equestrian news, equine news, horse news - Horse & Hound

I am looking for someone to find commissions in Dubai . Perhaps someone who goes racing or just someone who thinks they can sell my work . I find myself having to support three children alone and so for the last two years I have been a full time artist . The prices I charge are very very reasonable .. just enough to live on with out a car . So I would like to find some more clients with the idea of upping the price of my work a bit . I will pay a good commission.
Best Regards Jane 




JoeyDee said:


> Is this a joke?
> 
> What's your website address? No offense Jane Dunn, but if you are looking for work and want to earn money you need to sell yourself and market yourself a hella lot better than that
> 
> ...


----------



## afhtas (Jan 6, 2009)

*equestrian artist*

Thank you for replying . It really is not a joke I am rather a good equestrian artist . 
I work for quite a lot of clients in the USA France and UK.
I had an article about me in the Horse and Hound recently but cannot put it on this forum 


I am looking for someone to find commissions in Dubai . Perhaps someone who goes racing or just someone who thinks they can sell my work . I find myself having to support three children alone and so for the last two years I have been a full time artist . The prices I charge are very very reasonable .. just enough to live on with out a car . So I would like to find some more clients with the idea of upping the price of my work a bit . I will pay a good commission.
Best Regards Jane 




JoeyDee said:


> Is this a joke?
> 
> What's your website address? No offense Jane Dunn, but if you are looking for work and want to earn money you need to sell yourself and market yourself a hella lot better than that
> 
> ...


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Maybe someone is 'horsing' around...
> 
> ...I'll get my coat



xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## afhtas (Jan 6, 2009)

I am terribly sorry . I am not very used of using forums . I live in the Czech republic and our expats site is very easy going . So again if i have done the wrong thing I apologise


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Jane,

People sometimes post messages with their resume, asking others to find them a job (which is not likely to happen)

Others want to use the forum to promote a private business (which is against the forum rules).

That's why you're not likely to get much responses...

Anyways, I saw your website and you do have some lovely work indeed.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Maybe someone is 'horsing' around...
> 
> ...I'll get my coat


ill get my coat the fast show memories This week I 'ave been mostly eatin' raspberry pop-tarts.
what about tim nice but dim.
if only i was young again leslie ash men behaving badly samantha janus game on.
oops went of topic in my dream world


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Jane please stop using this forum to tout for business.
You can use the classified section to advertise but it you continue to use the discussion forum you may be banned.
I have deleted your details from you posts.
I am now closing this thread


----------

